# New here



## starlight55 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new here just need to vent a little with a few marital issues


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome @starlight55. When you are ready, please let us know how we can help.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

And in these current times there is even more stress.


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

It is good to get the stresses out, many people here that can help.
Buffer


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family! Please post when you're ready!

Greatly looking forward to viewing your concerns!*


----------

